# Dog keeps been sick?



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

My dog is 11 this year (march).. she was fine until last night I let her out fo wee then relaised she had wet on the bed, then about 2am she woke me up being sick.. she seemed fine again this morning and we'd had a lie-in anyway so didn't get out till about 11am for walk. 

She was fine on walk around village I gave her her usual morning treats devided into treat toys to keep her amused, thensuddenly hours later at like 2pm she starts been sick.. the treats have come out whole like not been digested at all, cleaared up after her few mins later she been sick again.. she can't have much else left in stomach. 

Only thing she had different this morning was bit of my bacon mixed in her treat toy as I had bacon butties only thing that was same as yesterday which would have caused a problem was some cocktail sausages which shes had before but I freeze them so they don't go off.

I had defrosted it in microwave though before giving her it and rest of packet is defrosting at room temperature? 

She's had a drink of water so now hoping she finished been sick should I give her milk to help settle her tummy or the vet usually suggests scrambled egg and or chicken when her tummy has been delicate before like after surgery? 

my village surgery is closed and I'm 10 miles away from vet hospital with no car and wheelchair user. I will phone vet tomorrow if she is same again tonight but wondering whether to give her scrambled egg later if she is asking for food or not feed her until I can ring vet tomorrow? 

Thanks

Leigh


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I would give her a light meal. The weeing on the bed would worry me more than the vomiting.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If she is well in herself bright alert interested in her surroundings and did her normal walk as usual and didnt drag behind etc. I wouldnt immediately worry.
If she was ony sick at 2am and then 2pm, thats not too excessive, as long as she is drinking preferably frequently in smaller regular amounts I wouldnt worry. Personally I would leave her now and offer later as long as she hasnt vommited or tried to in the meantime a little boiled or grilled chicken no skin or white fish and plain boiled rice, or a little plain scrambled egg and rice.
Then see how she goes.

Obviously if the vomitting gets worse, she is trying to vomit but cant bring anything up. She becomes lethargic, uninterested in her surroundings, pants
a lot, becomes restless, wont settle, wont lie relaxed on her side but lays instead sphinx like, her tummy becomes bloated and hard and tight like a drumskin, anything at all like this, then phone you emergency vet for advice.

Regarding the urinary accident in her bed. It may or may not be relevant.
If she is a spayed bitch, they can as they get older get sphincter incompetance where the spinhcter leaks especially when sleeping or laying.
If not a full pee, it may be this. If it does continue to happen and should be this you can get meds from your vet to stop it.

If she does have more full toilleting accidents now though, and appears to have lost control, it can be a Urinary tract infection, so again would need to see a vet. 

The only final thing I would say if she isnt a spayed female, has she recently can even be in the last few weeks, or is she due a season? if she has again you need to be vigilant, older unspayed females can be prone to pyometra a serious uterine infection. Sometimes you see a discharge but you can also get a closed one, where the infection is sealed in so you dont see anything. Vomitting and toileting can be a sign of that too. She will also develope other symptoms as described above too, so if this is the case again be vigilant, any new symptoms speak to your vet.

It could well be just a Bug that will pass, but at least you should be prepared now and know what to look for.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Could possibly be a urine infection, it can cause nausea and vomiting as well as leakages and frequency. Older girlies do have a tendency to get them. Get her vet checked tomorrow unless she gets worse.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

she is spayed and does seem to have problems with her anal glands I get them emptied. As I'm in village and local vets is a terraced house with upstairs surgeries I have to pay for home visits which insurance doesn't cover so instead of it been a few quid to get her glands emptied its at least £45... so I tend to get it done when she needs something else like frontline and worming tabs. 

tbh I can't remember when last time was, it was before xmas, she is very healthy usually though as seemed restless recently at night but then I've been getting insomnia and high pain levels from my condition too so I thought she was picking up on that. 

She has fine during day and wanting to play, she got new puzzle toy for xmas which she seems to love and keeps going to it for me to fill... she also helps me around house and still keen to come and do things in exchange for her special doggy choc drops or yoghurt drops that she gets for her special 'jobs' like emptying washing machine or dryer.

I might see if vet can can come tomorrow and empty glands to see if its that, I wasn't sure if she was picking up on my stress as I'm having to go through this new ESA benefits thing so no idea how much income I'm going to be left with if I have to go through appeals etc. 

She hasn't been sick again since this afternoon so I'll wait until she comes to pester me for something to eat and make her some scrambled egg to see if she keeps that down. 

thought it maybe sausages I can't think where she could have picked up a bug? 

Thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> she is spayed and does seem to have problems with her anal glands I get them emptied. As I'm in village and local vets is a terraced house with upstairs surgeries I have to pay for home visits which insurance doesn't cover so instead of it been a few quid to get her glands emptied its at least £45... so I tend to get it done when she needs something else like frontline and worming tabs.
> 
> tbh I can't remember when last time was, it was before xmas, she is very healthy usually though as seemed restless recently at night but then I've been getting insomnia and high pain levels from my condition too so I thought she was picking up on that.
> 
> ...


Just see how she goes, but if the urinating keeps up, even if the sickness stops I would still get her checked as said loss of control and urinating more usually means a UTI, and it wont clear up without ABs Im afraid. Always wise in older dogs to get things checked anyway that out the usual, or comes on sudden and continues.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

she's been curled up on sofa all afternoon and hasn't weed again and didn't do it again after last night. 

She's usually good at letting me know when she needs a wee and goes to door as we was just in bed watching telly. she'd had her walk around 3pm and as she hadn't gone to door to tell me she needed a wee I didn't let her out until 11.30pm when I was just gonna go to sleep. 

I didn't notice until she wouldn't go lie back in same place that there was a wet patch there... usually it's an indication her glands need emptying and when she'd had that done it usually stops. I'll make sure to let her out more frequently until she can get her glands emptied, hopefully she will be fine now. 

what is AB? Antiobiotics?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> she's been curled up on sofa all afternoon and hasn't weed again and didn't do it again after last night.
> 
> She's usually good at letting me know when she needs a wee and goes to door as we was just in bed watching telly. she'd had her walk around 3pm and as she hadn't gone to door to tell me she needed a wee I didn't let her out until 11.30pm when I was just gonna go to sleep.
> 
> ...


Yes sorry ABS antibiotics.


----------

